# New stock, tell me what you think?



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought this stock today at a gunshow and just put it on, tell me what you guys think!


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

looks kinda familiar to me, I love odd looking stocks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you lean it on a tree, you sure won't have any trouble finding it. :lol: Good stock!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm not plannin on using this for hunting, but I'm thinking about painting the original stock white for winter coyotes. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O and sinarms, is that a Boyds on yours?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Duracoat that other stock. You can do some pretty decent snow camo with it. I just did a scope for a buddy, tried to match the snow camo dip he had on a Rem 700 .204. Didn't turn out too badly.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes it is a Boyds


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thought so. How do you like yours.


----------

